# Global Period



## amym (Oct 24, 2011)

Our physicians perform a lot of Pacemaker Implants that have a 90 day global.  They still want me to bill for all hospital follow-ups when the patient is at the hospital and office visits if the patient comes to the office to keep track of how much money is lost due to Post-op period.  Is it OK to do this?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 24, 2011)

*Use 99024*

If you are using 99024, yes.

There is NO "money being lost"  ... the reimbursement for the procedure INCLUDES the postoperative care. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## amym (Oct 24, 2011)

The problem is that I am billing an actual level of service and not 99024.


----------



## mdoyle53 (Oct 24, 2011)

I think the dr's are wanting to understand the effort in the follow up period.  I would track the information with 99024 or an internal code and this information may be valuable for the next round of negotiations with the insurance carrier.


----------



## rowarren (Oct 26, 2011)

I agree use the 99024.  Why artificially inflate the numbers just to write it off?


----------



## laurabryant (Oct 28, 2011)

You should not charge anything just bill a 99024 with a zero charge.... your post op and subsequent hospital visits are included in the surgical package....the only exception is if it he came back very something different then you can append a modifier 24 to an office visit...hope this helps!


----------

